# Starfire tanks



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with Tomsfish's starfire tanks vs Aquainspiration. The 45X28X30 tanks they both carry have a $30 price difference and was wondering is the difference because of quality wise of the glass or the make of it. I know it is very bad for me to ask here since both members are active on the forums but before i dive into either tank i just wanted to find out what i am buying and why is there such a price difference.

Thanks and sorry if i offend anyone its just $30 can get me my startup shrimps


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I bet the difference is just the price.

I have 2 hagen 90 gallon tanks and picked up a marineland 90 recently and the trim and everything is the exact same but I think they are the same company.


----------

